# asmc apple mac



## tmiller_15 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,

I currently have 8.2 installed on a 5,2 macbook pro. I have compiled asmc into the kernel and receive a message on boot similar to asmc hardware not recognised and sysctl does not have a tree for dev.asmc. I can only assume that smc is not supported? If so being a programmer I would like to see if i can make the asmc driver work with this hardware. Would someone be able to point me in the right direction?


----------

